# Another satnav problem



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yesterday my satnav was telling me that Chelsea is only 2 minutes from Rome.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

Maybe she was :twisted: 

Keith


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

get away, you mean it isn't, gosh, need to sort mine too then.

Kev.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

What make is it?

I'll get one, it'll save me an awful lot of driving :lol:


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't 'get' i :roll: t


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

b16duv said:


> I don't 'get' i :roll: t


I was teasing the Chelsea fans whos team were two minutes from qualifying for the Champions League final the other day.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I got it Cloddy  
(being a Manu fan)


----------

